# hive insurance



## 67630 (Jul 17, 2008)

Does anyone have a commercial policy that covers the hives in the field? If so what company writes it? My policy only covers the equipment not the bees. I came way to close yesterday to losing 200 hives in a yard to a brush fire. My agent says he has nothing that covers them in the field only the box and anything I have stored in buildings.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Check with a Farm Family Insurance Agent. My hives are insured under my Special Farm Package at a per hive rate with the loss of ten before coverage kicks in. If a bear destroyed a yard I'd lose 40 hives. But that might be considered an act of God. So it might not be covered.

Whether it is worth the cost is debatable. Had I put that money into more hives, bees and equipment, maybe I'd be as well off or better. Hard to say.


----------



## Riverderwent (May 23, 2013)

sqkcrk said:


> If a bear destroyed a yard I'd lose 40 hives. But that might be considered an act of God. So it might not be covered.


2 Kings 2:24.


----------



## cheryl1 (Mar 7, 2015)

Following.


----------



## 67630 (Jul 17, 2008)

Mark, are you sure you have the coverage you think you have? My agent said his underwriter used to work for farm family and says the bees are not covered, only the equipment is. I had farm family a few years ago and also was told bees are not covered only the boxes are. Their are also alot of ifs and buts in Farm family ins thats why I switched.


----------



## cheryl1 (Mar 7, 2015)

My agent said she wasn't aware of a policy that covered bees, except through the USDA ELAP program.


----------



## jhs494 (May 6, 2009)

I'm anxious to see if anyone has this type of coverage.


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

my farm family policy covers equipment and not the bees.
was told FF does not write a policy to cover the bees.


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

I tried to cover my bees and was told the same thing. FF will not cover bees.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I said what I meant. My hives. I didn't say my bees. Which is also what the OP asked about. "hives in the field". If someone sets a field on fire or a semi turns over, I'd like to get something out of it.


----------



## PeterP (Feb 5, 2014)

Here is a link to Ontario's plan for production insurance. I presume it is not 100% self financing but is subsidised by my taxes. Agricorp is a provincial crown corporation. 

http://www.agricorp.com/en-ca/Programs/ProductionInsurance/BeeMortality/Pages/Overview.aspx

Regards Peter


----------



## Beavo (Apr 25, 2016)

In Australia we can get insurance for our hives that covers fire, storm and tempest, Malicious damage and transport. We also have product insurance that covers our honey sold at markets.
Our hives are insured for A$300 each to cover boxes, bees and honey, malicious damage and transport have a A$15,000 limit.


----------

